# Omiko Pocket Watch ?



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

hi does anyone recognize this



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

any information on maker movement welcome

thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Omiko is a trade mark from Fulton Watch Co. Ltd. / Gustave Homberger from Bienne.

Andreas


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you want movement info, at least give us a sporting chance and post a pic of it


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry dont have them

as the guy who is selling it cant open it

so i am negotiating with him to trust me so i can take it to my reliable restorer watchrepair guy

to see how it is

but since he wants 50 euro for it i will try to get it

thanks for info


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck with the purchase, surely the back can't be that difficult to open?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is the case back a screw fit rather than a snap fit ??


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

its a snap fit

but the guy who has it cant get it up


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

zoki said:


> its a snap fit
> 
> but the guy who has it cant get it up


Viagara? :lol:


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

he is too young for it

just brought up on video games i think

this must be firs mechanical thing he saw


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as its chronometre standard it should have a half decent movement in it.


----------

